# Who's your favourite all-time Buck?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Who's your favourite all-time Buck?

And why?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Jack Sikma. Good low post player, good rebounder, had range, nice hairdo too.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Got to be the Big O... averaging a triple double for a season is just sick


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

TJ Ford, ok, I've not been a Buck fan very long.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

the Big O


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Oscar and Haislip


----------



## comptons (May 30, 2002)

Glenn Robinson. . .

If he found the inspiration he could have been one of the greatest players to play to game. For Real.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i also would have to say tj ford. i became a buck fan on draft night.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

i havent been a bucks fan long either. i officially became a bucks fan on february 20, 2003. it also helped when they drafted my favorite college player, t.j. ford.


----------

